# New Website For Melbourne Brewers



## Andyd (6/9/10)

G'day everyone,

The Melbourne Brewers website has recently been a little under the weather and unloved, so...

We've rebuilt it! I'm happy to announce that we're got a brand new website that's going to be easier for us to maintain and keep up to date with all the latest news on club meetings and activities. Hopefully that means you'll be able to get the info you want about us more easily.

Check it out here

Let us know if you have any feedback, or if your favorite arcitle from the old website hasn't made it back (we'll be moving these across gradually as time permits).

May your brews be good brews,

Andy


----------



## Wolfy (6/9/10)

Andyd said:


> Let us know if you have any feedback, or if your favorite arcitle from the old website hasn't made it back (we'll be moving these across gradually as time permits).


Looks good, will explore it more later, but if it's easier for you to keep up-to-date, that will be great.

Tony Wheeler's "_Key Concepts in Water Treatment_" was linked in the 'users' section of the old website, and IMHO it is a fantastic article, I hope you'd have found a place for it on the new site.


----------



## Andyd (6/9/10)

Thanks Wolfy,

I'll dig that out of the vault and put it up there...

Andy


----------



## Andyd (7/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> Looks good, will explore it more later, but if it's easier for you to keep up-to-date, that will be great.
> 
> Tony Wheeler's "_Key Concepts in Water Treatment_" was linked in the 'users' section of the old website, and IMHO it is a fantastic article, I hope you'd have found a place for it on the new site.



Wolfy,

Just up there now - in the "University" section of the site.

May your brews be good brews!

Andy


----------



## TidalPete (7/9/10)

Andyd said:


> G'day everyone,
> 
> The Melbourne Brewers website has recently been a little under the weather and unloved, so...
> 
> ...



Andy,

Many thanks for putting back this excellent link on your new website & letting you (And any interested brewers) know that the box needed for the TempMate controller can be obtained from here.
Cheers & Happy Brewing. :beer: 

TP


----------



## Andyd (7/9/10)

TidalPete said:


> Andy,
> 
> Many thanks for putting back this excellent link on your new website & letting you (And any interested brewers) know that the box needed for the TempMate controller can be obtained from here.
> Cheers & Happy Brewing. :beer:
> ...



Thanks TP,

Hope your build goes well!

Andy


----------

